# Gas



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

So what are the gas prices out there these days?
It ranges from $1.97- $2.05 here.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

hoosier dhr said:


> So what are the gas prices out there these days?
> It ranges from $1.97- $2.05 here.


$1.95 in Grand Forks.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

1.99 9/10 here


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

1.99 at Valley City


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

$1.81 to 1.89. down here


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

1.99 in Bismarck, but with the might gas coupon... 1.92! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Too dang much for scouting everyday that's for sure!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

TOO HIGH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

just bought a diesel pickup and thats 1.99 in moorhead.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Diesel is the way to go...better mileage than full size gas trucks, and it is usually cheaper, although it hasn't been recently. Wish I had one. Drove my Dad's new 6.0 L Powerstroke...that thing flys.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i just bought a 04 powerstroke turbo deisel and yes it does fly. on the average miles per gallon guage it said i was getting 22.7 per gallon the other day. can't beat that.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thats what my Dad got. Wish he would have got the '05. His new 6.0L puts his '02 7.3 L Powerstoke to shame.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i also like the towing capabilities. on my 2000 gmc i could only tow 7500 pounds were on this truck i can tow 17000 pounds. you can't even tell that theres a trailer behind you. and the mileage doesn't go down that much either.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

More details on the truck! Model, Color, Mileage, etc....?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

2004 blue 4dr short box ford f-250 superduty turbo deisel lariat. 10,000 miles, high teens to low 20's gas mileage, heated leather seats, headed mirrors, adjustable pedals, engine brake in towing mode, auto 4wd with optional locking hubs in case the auto doesn't work. nerf bars, crome billet grill, crome door handles, bed rail bars, bed liner, power seats. thats all i can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks like GAS is going up a few cents... It's going to break 2.00 before we know it.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

1.99 here in Nebraska.........


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You could buy 3 Toyota trucks for one powerstroke :lol: but you sure do know it when you're towing anything. I average 25 MPG though with an automatic, and so far not one problem in 100,000 miles. My last truck was a Ford Diesel lots of little things needed attention all the time but I did love the power


----------



## Alexander_Hunter (Oct 12, 2004)

For me gas is at $2.09. Way to high if you ask me. I drive to the next town and get it for $1.79. Definatly worth the drive.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

$2.20 diesel Cooperstown


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Several places went down to $1.89.9 this AM BUT that is a sign they will raise it sometime this afternoon inthe Springfield, IL area.

It seems as soon as there is a story on the newswire about the price of gas nationally, our local stations raise it to a couple of cents OVER the national average then start dropping it the very next day....go figure!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Going to SD to pick up a new truck on friday I think............maybe I'll stick to hunting out of my car! :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

zettler said:


> Several places went down to $1.89.9 this AM BUT that is a sign they will raise it sometime this afternoon inthe Springfield, IL area.
> 
> It seems as soon as there is a story on the newswire about the price of gas nationally, our local stations raise it to a couple of cents OVER the national average then start dropping it the very next day....go figure!


I am a Prophet!

Went out at 1:15 PM to get my car out of the shop - yep, every time I head to ND, it breaks down, now I am $300 lighter (spent in IL unfortunately) - and that same station I saw lowering its price at 8:43 AM today, was raising its price to $2.04.9...

Gotta love Springfield?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I agree with Remmi, may just start hunting chickens out of my car, far better mileage. Really depends on the weather, if don't need 4WD just as well use the car. I know its not the manly thing but hey $2.00 a gallon sucks! :******:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

In reality, $2.00 gas in America is still very cheap. Even at a $.25 decrease in price to $1.75, it is only a $3.75 difference to fill my Explorer. Not a real big deal as far as I'm concerned. I wouldn't mind if they raised the tax on gas more if they would use all of the money towards fixing the roads.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

In your opinion $2.00 gas is cheap but in my opinion that is not very cheap at all!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I cannot believe that we are duped in this country to believe that anything under $2.00 a gallon is cheap. I will scout with ny hydrogen fuel cell vehicle from now on!! :wink:


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Just got back from a business driving trip thru Tex. and Okla. Monday at several places in the Dallas area regular was going for 1.73 out side Tulsa
1.78 and here in S. la 1.82. Five offshore mega rigs lost anchor with hurricane IVAN and were adrift in the Gulf have now been secured.
One rig sank and has yet to be located. The problem which has not been publicized in the press is there an ongoing pipeline leak that is starting to show up on water surfaces. Most pipelines that tied into the rigs range in depth 1800 to 2500 water depths. The offshore unloading port(LOOP)
which can handle 6 supertankers at a time was also damaged. Now , reportedly only 2 can be serviced .Remainder ships have to wait 3-days to unload or go to Houston unloading facilities that are already maxed with S. American deliveries......
Where's this headed??? Short time---break out the wallet and get this Iraq thing under control.. just my 2-cents........
Mike


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

drjongy ---- is that DR. Jongy? If you are a doctor I suppose the extra $4 to fill your tank is nothing, but when you fill your tank 3X/week in the fall it adds up fast! V8's are tough on the pocketbook !!

Please don't take my post as a rip on you making money if you are a Dr. ! More power to you, because you put in the time and energy to do it! :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

there are some days at work where i fill up my tank 3-4 times a day. now that sucks when its 2.00 a gallon. hopefully deisel will go down soon.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

We alternate who drives on our trips out and I know that we spend 150/week on gas in October! Maybe the diesels are the way to go. How is your's running Ryan?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Went to $2.09 this morning.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

If we are going to decrease our reliance on foreign oil, then prices are going to go up. Otherwise we can continue complaining and continue getting involved in conflicts around the world because of oil.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh I filled up my CAR today and my CAR was $26 to fill. Used to be like $17 to fill when completely empty. I'm gonna have to see if the dealership will throw in a sail on my truck! I hear wind power is where it's at!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I remember when gas was $.25/gallon and Old Mil was a $1.10 a six pack, a box of shells was less than $3.00 and my hunting vehicle was a 57 black and white two door chevy. Ahh, the good old days.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt

how times have changed in 4 years


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Too dang much for scouting everyday that's for sure!


I wonder what's going through your head now while scouting every day. 

Reading through some of these replies couldn't help but put a smile on my face. You are right, it's absolutely fricken crazy how things have changed. Thanks for digging this up.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This thread is like a comedy now. hahaha I wish gas was 1.79 to $2.00 a gallon. :lol:

Also all the guys that bought diesals. haha


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I read the first 3 posts thinking it was somebody just being stupid and the other guys making fun of the first poster...kept reading and reading...FINALLY looked at the dates posted...i was like "wow we were complaining then look at the freaking prices now!"

crazy 4 years ago gas was half has much as it is now...what the hell!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Memories...like the corners of my mind...misty water-color memories...of the way we were.

Thanks for the laugh! (or cry?)


----------



## bassetmama (Sep 6, 2008)

Here in Oregon, the gas is $3.79, it's crazy that only two years ago we were complaining about less the $2.00 a gallon.

Now we would be happy with high two dollar range, I don't think we are ever going to see that again.

By the way Hi guys, I'm new here, I love to hunt and fish and was looking for the same, to chat with.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

try a buck forty per litre!! and lots of ground to cover between scouting fields!! OUCH! 
:x


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Paid $3.89 here last night... and we were happy it dropped to 3.84 recently..

Wonder what folks would think of that price back then...

Go check out the first 10 posts folks..


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Was 3.59 at the station next to my work this morning and I just went outside and see it is 3.49 now. Dropped .10 in 5 hours.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I heard it jumped to $1.45/litre in Winnipeg. Over $5.50 per gallon. SUCKY. Oil is down to $95/barrel today too.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

well it is noon central time and i just checked the crude oil price. it was at $97.69 per barrel. another item that is traded is called new york harbor unleaded gasoline. the price on that was at $2.61 per gallon. as near as i can tell it is traded in 42,000 gallon (1,000 barrel) increments. what do you guys know about the price of this versus' the pump price? in the last 4 weeks there has been a difference of .54 to .94 cents at the pump above that days price per gallon on the trading of unleaded gasoline. i realize these are sept/oct futures. can anyone chime in here that knows more? it seems to me someone is making some money between the gasoline trade and the pump.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

$ 5.40 a gallon in Kenora yesterday


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> Was 3.59 at the station next to my work this morning and I just went outside and see it is 3.49 now. Dropped .10 in 5 hours.


I think you mean it dropped 10 cents since you last looked, but really took 2 weeks to drop that piddly amount :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

6162rk said:


> well it is noon central time and i just checked the crude oil price. it was at $97.69 per barrel. another item that is traded is called new york harbor unleaded gasoline. the price on that was at $2.61 per gallon. as near as i can tell it is traded in 42,000 gallon (1,000 barrel) increments. what do you guys know about the price of this versus' the pump price? in the last 4 weeks there has been a difference of .54 to .94 cents at the pump above that days price per gallon on the trading of unleaded gasoline. i realize these are sept/oct futures. can anyone chime in here that knows more? it seems to me someone is making some money between the gasoline trade and the pump.


Sorry 'bout not getting back to your PM a few weeks back...

The answer as (is all things gasonline vs crude price) fundamentally complex and multi layered. There simply is no easy obvious answer.

The bottom line is that the lack of refineries is a cause of (distillate) price inflation. I wish we had an economy and political system without so many barriers to domestic energy and petrochemical production... but we don't, and thus we have a quagmire backlog of crude that could be converted and refined. If the refineries were setup around the country, in various geographic areas, we could "spread out" our price fluctuation risk when a hurricane hit the Gulf. The other areas of the country Washington, Alaska, Maine, California could absorb the refining loss whilst those places were repaired in the aftermath. As I've stated numerous times before, if we really wanted to see long term stable change, Every state in the Union should push thru acquiring a refinery. The citizens of each state should get together and demand this from their state government. Even if it only succeeded in 25 states, those additional 25 refineries could begin spreading out the geographical and logistical issues surrounding our current refining issues. Now is the time to do it while the Oil issue is such a political hot potato. If refineries existed all over the place, all of the usual political pressure and rhetoric from a hurricane causing price spikes, to the upcoming winter season bringing some kind of "shortage" in the NorthEast could be averted.

However, the reality is that production has been keeping pace with demand domestically even in our hampered system. Moreover the increase in crude oil has vastly out-run the increase in distillates...

An additional HUGE factor in all of this is caused by the "reformulated blends" that we now are REQUIRED to make at various times of year - this presents a significant drag on distillate production at various times of year... Without it, the distillate production would have well exceeded growth in demand from every stat I can find...

Long story short, if we simply could agree across the United States, that we will have ONLY one easy formula blend of gasoline across the *ENTIRE* country, and all refineries could simply pump out *1 type* of gasoline, then we would be well along the way to seeing prices drop substantially.

But you see the political pressure to *DEMAND* this has to come from you and me...

Every day.

Every one of us should be writing one letter a day demanding these changes. Put the political pressure on!

Right now we have the complex "System" of patchworked rules and regulations, and the BIG OIL is working one against the other by manipulating people's fears, combined with all these cute little terms like "Summer Driving Season", and "Winter Heating Fears", and "More Expensive Blended Gas" etc etc... the average person has no idea what it all means to them, except UP Up UP on prices.

The biggest pitfall we have in all of this is the issue when folks try looking at daily data trying to infer a yearly trend - it simply is not going to work well...

When demand is dropping rapidly (particularly as a result of macro factors), both supply and demand can drop along with price... It isn't a permanent situation, just the reality of dynamic markets facing changes in usually inelastic commodities.

Take out the seasonal "boutique" blends of gas, set a price floor and ceiling on commodity trading, and bring stability back to the US Gasoline Industry. We should also be quintupling our Strategic Petroleum Supply, and start the creation of an "unknown" supply of both Crude _and_ Gasoline. We need the United States Goverment Dept of Energy to start taking a bigger role in keeping stability in our gasonline supplies. This recent mess has damaged our economy, and I feel it is high time that the United States government should start a strict oversight policy on every refinery and oil company in the country. Since oil, and specifically gasoline is such a huge factor in our economy, the government needs to ensure that market manipulation is snuffed out.

If OPEC insists on manipulating us, we need to have add an instability factor on their estimates on how we can screw them up. If we buy and/or produce an indeterminate amount of additional crude a month (say 10 million barrels), and we also have 3 or 4 other countries do the same, we can insert some price uncertainty on their part as to exactly how much another entity could dump onto the market. Sure they control the vast amount, but if they are going to ratchet down their production to raise short term prices, we need to let them know it isn't going to work as easily and reliably as it used to. Only when we can offset their efforts at manipulation, will we see a change. We should also get tougher on them politically, especially the mullahs in Saudi Arabia. With all the foreign aid we send them, and protect them with, maybe it is time we start charging them for the protection we provide.

The American people are getting shafted and they don't even know how or why or what they can do to take control over the situation, as very smart people have their fingers on all the various levers, never quite allowing stability to set in.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

An interesting and timely article...



> OPEC needs a floor and ceiling for oil stability
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (MarketWatch) -- Major oil producers will have to feel for a floor and ceiling to guide their way in the dark as they work to find balance for an oil market that's seen the price of a barrel of crude drop by nearly 30% in two months.Members of the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries will gather in Vienna over the next few days and are set to make an announcement Tuesday on production quotas.
> 
> ...


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

just went up 17 cents between 1 and 3. up to 3.99 today. up from like 3.70 last week


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

unleaded gasoline blenstock closed the day @ $2.42 per gallon. pump price in central minnesota is $3.69 per gallon. the spread today is $1.27 per gallon. does anyone know what the pump pricefor gasoline was when crude oil was at $96.00 per barrel on it's way up?

hey r y a n thanks for the help and keep the info coming.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i think i read where saudi arabia walked out of the talks because chavez and iran pizzed them off. the saudis said they would not hold the world hostage.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

6162rk said:


> unleaded gasoline blenstock closed the day @ $2.42 per gallon. pump price in central minnesota is $3.69 per gallon. the spread today is $1.27 per gallon. does anyone know what the pump pricefor gasoline was when crude oil was at $96.00 per barrel on it's way up?
> 
> hey r y a n thanks for the help and keep the info coming.


Around 3.20 I believe, the only thing keeping these prices right now is the storms down south


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Some nice input Ryan
I firmly believe that OPEC is behind every part of our OIL problems at the moment, with Sadie Arabia as our main culprit. as for the price drops over that last two months&#8230;. Well I believe that is for two reasons. First they need to save the consumer sector before it goes broke and Christmas is the key to that. So they drop the prices now, everyone gets a few more bucks in the pocket after a long hard year and then goes out shopping for their kids. The end result will still be that crude is held well over 75 dollars a barrel which should still allow them to put heavy crude on the market. I think that heavy crude has been there main agenda the whole time, and after the mess we are in I think the whole of the economy will enjoy seeing crude sell for less than 100 bucks a barrel. So &#8230; they pushed the price as high as they could get it. Damn near killed the economy doing it and now they can drop the price down and still make a profit on the heavy crude, all the while making us happy. As a side note the resent increase in necessary day to day goods (most of which are produced domestically) should have done a nice job of reducing our trade deficit with China. That is a very good thing for us&#8230;.but boy talk about taking the hard road.

Now as for sticking it to OPEC and insuring our energy needs are met, I think the American people are going to need to cough up some cash, your Idea about spreading out the refiners is great, but we could take it one step further and better diversify our energy portfolio. Nuclear energy is a must; wind is also looking like a good green source, backed up with cleaner coal and whatever else we can think of. Also we need more money pumped into our alcohol research and start the next step past ethanol&#8230;. I think that will be bio-buatallin ??? or something like that. In short the American people are going to have to fund these projects with tax money, if we don't OPEC will just open the tap and drowned all of them in a sea of cheap oil. So I think the only way to protect our self will be government funding. I HATE GOVERNMENT FUNDING!!!! But I don't see any other way to protect us.

Above all we need the whole of the populace better educated on all the different options, ourselves included&#8230; without that education we are just going to get suckered into yet another bad deal.

I do not have any faith in a government set floor/ceiling, the legislation would take far too long to enact, and even longer to change when needed. Also in the world economy of oil it would become extremely easy for a foreign government or organization to simply bid above the ceiling, which could cause huge short term problems for our economy.

I also don't agree with the popular opinion of many in here when it comes to the leaders of Iran and Venezuela. Any problems they may cause us will be strictly based on our past, present and future treatment of them. So far to date we have done a terrible job when dealing with them and further saber rattling will only make our future problems worse. If we continue on this course we will in short order force them into a corner, at present they are looking at agreements and trade deals with Russia to further secure their own safety, and we can simply not afford to make enemies of the second two largest providers of crude oil in the world.

Ryan&#8230;.You mentioned writing letters to our politicians. That doesn't work very well. Yes by law they need to read them and respond but that's all they need to do. The only way to pressure change is to be willing and able to take something away from them. And to the best of my knowledge they only need three different things. Votes, money, and campaign volunteers (time). If you didn't give them at least one of those things to begin with then you have no way of pressuring them. The populace doesn't contribute much cash/donations to politicians, so it's hard winning on that front. There are very few who donate their time to a campaign, so that's another hard front to win on. And last but not least is the vote. This is something we can win on, but boy is it hard. First you have to be willing to take a vote away from him that could very well mean that you will need to vote for the other party? How many people around here are willing to do that? My guess is not many.

So back to that letter thing&#8230;.. if you want any chance of that working to need a large untied front. Even a 1000 people sending in letters still only looks like a bunch of letters at the end of the day. But if you were to distribute identical post cards to those same 1000 folks, have them all hand write a similar message to their local politicians then it becomes evident that they are a group and it will cause much more of a stir.

well thats my input for the day.
enjoy the hunting season!


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

It just went down to 3.59/gal for unleaded here in Brainerd, MN. I just think it's funny how when the price for oil goes up, gas jumps up in the blink of an eye, but when the price for oil goes down it take absolutely forever for gas stations to knock their prices. Ridiculous! I also work on Gull Lake and people are not too happy about paying 4.99/gal for premium for thier boats lol. The other day a guy filled his boat- $260 bucks for 51 gallons!!!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

3.44 in Paynesville MN............another 75 cent drop would be great.....


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

What is ridiculous is that here in Devils Lake gas is $3.729. Then Grand Forks is $3.499 and places in Fargo are $3.359. I know Fargo and Grand Forks are usually less than we are here, but that much is just stupid. There is usually a 10 cent jump from Fargo to Forks and then another 10 to Devils Lake. 37 cents just seems like a lot. I know it doesn't cost that much more to haul it from Fargo to here.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

anyone know what fuel oil prices are looking like in the next month?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.nymex.com/index.aspx


----------

